# Raleigh Grifter



## petersas (Jul 11, 2014)

Looking for a raleigh grifter anyone have one for me ?    raleigh choppers are also ok 


regards peter


----------



## petersas (Jul 29, 2014)

somebody want to pick up a bmx in Lexington NC i wil pay you well !!


----------



## killiamsdad (Sep 10, 2014)

*raleigh copper*

There was a Raleigh chopper near me for sale but they wanted $300 (I think or more)


----------

